# Rena Filstar Parts... The good news and the bad.



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

OK, you want some replacement parts for your XP cannister filter. Here is the place. PlanetRena.com. The good news, shipping is free all over US and Canada for orders over $20.00. The bad news, it doesn't take very much to spend $20.00 USD at this site. XP 5/8 ID hose that use to sell for $5.00 or less at Big Als is now, hope you are seated, $17.00. Guess I won't be buying extra hose from Rena anymore. But there are lots of replacement parts on an easy to navigate website. I suppose they have got to pay some serious bread for their brand new website. Now, Ehiems don't look quite as expensive as they use to. :icon_roll http://rena-aquatics-outlet.planetrena.com/Rena-XP-Filstar-Parts.html


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey, only $5.99 for-Flexible Tubing Clamps (2pk)--that's a Bargin at 1/10th the price!

Does look like I am going to have to pay the $7.99 for the motor-to-canister O-ring though.....


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Just buy flexible pvc hose from Lowes. Works the same.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Build yourself an XP out of parts, and add up what it will cost you! :tongue:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

* coughEHEIMcough *


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

Not sure why you'd want to buy hosing from Rena when it's available at every pet store, hardware, BORG, etc. for dirt cheap. As for replacement parts, it doesn't matter whether it's for a filter, automobile, lawnmower, whatever - the parts are always more expensive than the whole shebang.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I ordered a new impeller from them for my XP3 back around the holidays. I seem to recall the order being filled quite promptly.

And, though when I first added the new impeller it didn't make a nagging noise go away, I think the noise has now mostly disappeared. So, maybe I can start hawking Rena's more now.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

cbennett said:


> Not sure why you'd want to buy hosing from Rena when it's available at every pet store, hardware, BORG, etc. for dirt cheap. As for replacement parts, it doesn't matter whether it's for a filter, automobile, lawnmower, whatever - the parts are always more expensive than the whole shebang.



Rena hose is a lot better than the vinyl junk at the BORG. But not 17 dollars better, I will agree.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

I think you should have read that a little more closely. I just went and looked and it says " Rena flexible tubing (x2) 8.99". So if I'm reading it correctly, you can get a whole new set of hoses for 8.99. Doesn't sound to bad.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

dogdoc said:


> I think you should have read that a little more closely. I just went and looked and it says " Rena flexible tubing (x2) 8.99". So if I'm reading it correctly, you can get a whole new set of hoses for 8.99. Doesn't sound to bad.


Well, they must be changing prices on that website as we speak. Yesterday it was $16.99 per set. Today its $14.99. But I bought it from Big Als about six months ago for less than $5.00 for the pair. That's how Rena has always sold them. Two five foot long pieces of hose just like you get with a brand new XP filter... Oh well, nothing stays the same.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

You had me panicked for a moment. I can live with $8.99 for a set. Not as nice as $5 a set though.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

dogdoc said:


> You had me panicked for a moment. I can live with $8.99 for a set. Not as nice as $5 a set though.


Roger doc, but its $14.99 per pair. The only thing that's $8.99 is the filter inlet set. I know anything made out of petro is going up up up, and I'm sure hose/tubing is no exception. It is superior hose to most out there. But I really get a kick out of their price for a pair "plastic" hose clamps @ $5.99. :icon_roll Stainless steel work much better.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I had to buy a new impeller for my xp3. It's funny that with shipping it cost about 1/3 of the canister filter's price. Funny because it sure doesn't look like 1/3 of the canister filter.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Betowess said:


> OK, you want some replacement parts for your XP cannister filter. Here is the place. PlanetRena.com. The good news, shipping is free all over US and Canada for orders over $20.00. The bad news, it doesn't take very much to spend $20.00 USD at this site. XP 5/8 ID hose that use to sell for $5.00 or less at Big Als is now, hope you are seated, $17.00. Guess I won't be buying extra hose from Rena anymore. But there are lots of replacement parts on an easy to navigate website. I suppose they have got to pay some serious bread for their brand new website. Now, Ehiems don't look quite as expensive as they use to. :icon_roll http://rena-aquatics-outlet.planetrena.com/Rena-XP-Filstar-Parts.html


Hey Bob, thats why the shippin is free! They just tack it on to the price of the product!!:icon_wink


----------

